# AFX: ID my first set?



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Gang,

Back in the early 1970's I received an AFX set for Christmas. I am ashamed to say that I gave all of my slots to a Girlfriend's little brother when I was in HS. (I have checked with them, they were ditched or sold in the early 1990's when her Mom moved.....) 

Anyway, I am having a tough time identifying what set I received. I know it was AFX track, was not Jackie Stewart or any other driver named set, and it had one odd feature: amongst the 9" curves, it came with a single 12" curve to make up the layout pictured on the box. 

Is anyone an expert on early AFX sets?

Thanks,
Phred


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Any other odd pieces of track to help narrow the search? Maybe a bank curve or squeeze section? Looking through the 70-74 catalogs I only see the larger sets containing 12" curves and they have more than 1 section. I need to dig up the 75-79 books out of storage and check those next. However those won't include any special sets sold by places like Sears or JC Penny, etc. Any chance it could be one of those?

-Paul


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Can you remember if the cars were original AFX, MagnaTraction, or anything else about the cars? Could narrow it down.


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

OK, let's see.... the rest of the curves were 9". I cannot remember anything about the straights. My dad bought a pile of stuff at the same time, but it did not come with the set: T-jet red VW Bug, Ice Cream truck, 57 yellow Nomad, t-jet to AFX transition track, along with cobblestone esctions.

As for the cars, I remember them very well: Both were non magnatraction: A Lola T-260 Can Am white/red/black with the L&M lettering, and a Chinese Restaurant colored Turbo Turnon- orange/purple/yellow.

I am think maybe.... just maybe the word Monza may have been on the box label.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds a little like the Monza Marathon set from 1973. Just a stab.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*'72 Catalog*

Here's what I could find with the Turbo Turn On being in a set. But this one only has 9" turns.

-Paul


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

this was the first set I had, the top one.... 1975


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

The cars are not sure identifiers, as I am pretty sure the box showed a Nomad, but it did not come with the set. That 12" curve is the real identifier, if anything....


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have started posting the Aurora AFX catalogs on my reference site. Take a look and see if anything there looks familiar. I have 1971-74 posted so far.

http://sites.google.com/site/speedincreferencesite/home

-Paul


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

pshoe ... are you kidding me? WOW! Man that is just AWESOME!!!!! PLEASE don't stop. I love sites like this & I don't know of many. Your site just got bookmarked & I'll be looking thru that pretty heavily this weekend methinks.

Again man kudos to you!!

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

There is an RSS feed marker on the bottom of the home page. Every time I make updates and post announcements you can get emails letting you know. I have more than 2000 images still being cleaned up for the site. Lots of stuff on the cars as well as tracks, raceways and I will even get some of the history in there too.

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

pshoe, you're my new hero. the artwork in those catalogs is priceless...

--rick


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Great website! I cannot wait to see more.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Looking at the 1971 catalog I see pictures of cars they never made.
Some of them look cool and would be fairly easy to make
On the "Monza Twin" set, The Daytona with the 426 on the hood looks like the JL version of the red daytona.
With it is the Blue Camaro with generic 1 numbers.

Could be future project, Cars aurora never made but showed in catalogs.

Great site!

Later,
Keith


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Check this page out!

http://4951385989065273095-a-180274...2Yt7yVZJy-EsGs0oN2-KN8Fwj5-A==&attredirects=0

Aurora was 40 years ahead of their time as many of the cars look like they have 20" Rims!. Especially the Torino, Charger, Firebird and Willys.

LOL
Keith


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There was a bit of artistic freedom in play there. Look at the roof line of the J car... They made it look good!! :lol:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, hope the references help.

-Paul


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

OK, now the thot plickens.....

I just saw this set for sale on the 'bay. THIS is the track plan in my first set: all 9" curve except that odd 12" one. For the most part, the graphics are the same as well. EXCEPT: the set was not a "blazers" lighted car set. It has regular AFX, non lighted cars. I have also confirmed with my Mom that this was a 1972 Christmas present. I also remember that D****d awful early AFX power connector that was supposed to fit between two tracks. I hated that thing!

I am guessing my set was uncatalogged, as I do not see this one in any catalog I can find.


----------

